

Is My Shift Key On Or Not (iOS 7.1) - qzervaas
http://ismyshiftkeyonornot.com/

======
xsmasher
I'm disliking this design decision so far; maybe I'm just too used to the 7.0
behavior, but the new shift button seems wrong.

It looks fine in isolation on this web page - left is empty, right is full -
but on the keyboard sits right next to a WHITE button with BLACK lettering
that matches the "on" image pretty well. Why, when toggled on, does it become
MORE like the unpressed buttons next to it?

If there was at least a black outline on the arrow when empty, it would
indicate off (empty) and on (full) better.

------
snowwrestler
IF ONLY THERE WAS AN EASIER WAY TO TELL IF MY SHIFT KEY IS ON

